# IG Markets Online Trading Slow?



## erron (27 June 2006)

Hello, first post here, and hope you can help me out…

I have just joined IG Markets, and find their online trading page awful slow, even though I have broadband. Does anyone else experience this? Is there a better platform out there, maybe CMC’s?

Thanks in advance for any help.

Cheers,

Erron


----------

